# Who are you



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Although we all chat on the forum just thought most of us don't know alot about each other so

My name is Sue I am married and live in Hertfordshire I work as a supervisor for a cleaning firm 6 days a weekI have a house full of animals that people have given me a hard luck story for.This is my second marriage and better than the first as he is a animal lover which suits me.I cant have children so my dogs are my babies,we did live in a council flat but there was a no dog rule so we went without everything we could and worked extra jobs to get a mortgage so we could have dogs.I"m a bit of a loner because of the way I was treated as a child also bullied at school.2years ago I was very ill and for a couple of months lost my sight and went paralyzed on the mend now so life's good:001_smile:
Next person please


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

glad to hear you're on the mend!
my name is laura....i am a uni student studying theology because i want to be a chaplain in the navy , also manager of a fashion shop, which i LOVE.
i spend most of my money on my pets, a human male, thomas and my hamsters 
im a lovable scamp, well educated and constantly broke.


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm Fiona, I'm 23 soon and I'm getting married this August 26th to my partner of 6 years, Brian (March 17th was our anniversary). I work the tills at a shop 20 hours a week and sit on my bum for the rest of it  Got two cats and four kittens just now, keeping two of the kittens and hopefully I'll convince OH to keep the lot  I'm hoping to start trying for a family after the wedding but got PCOS to sort out first so it could be a year before we even get the chance to try. I'm also pretty much of a loner, I prefer to keep my pets for company as they don't complain or have a go like humans do! I also got bullied in school for having my moms english accent and my little brother being special needs. Some people *sigh*


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

My name's Nichola but I prefer Nicky. No husband or boyfriend at the minute. I work in admin for a marketing company and I'm studying business and spanish with the open university. I've got one dog and one rabbit but getting another rabbit soon and most of my money goes on them


----------



## emalina (Mar 1, 2011)

I am Emma i am a mum of 2 girls and have recently extended my family in having Jara my gorg husky x. I am not married but have been with my other half for 10 years. I am originally a poultry farm girl even though i live in the city if derby i live being in the countryand that is where my heart is really!!!! It took me 5years and 2goldfish 1 rabbit and a hamster later to persuade my oh to let me have a dog but i always get my own way and perserverance is all i need


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

My Name is Debbie I am 40 yrs old. I have one daughter and two grandchildren. I grew up in a little village on a dairy farm. I live in the outskirts Nottingham City now. I love rock music and going to gigs. I am 5ft 10ins tall and I'm taller than all the rest of my family, even my dad! 

I used to be a new age hippy type traveller living up lanes/in the woods/on the beach in a big van and a caravan. I came back and joined mainstream society in 2001 because my daughter wanted to stay in one school to do her GSEs. I used to want to go back on the road but haven't since my grandkids were born because it would break my heart to leave them. 

I used to be a a fire dancer & stilt walker. I got a job in care when I came back to the real world, then I trained as a door supervisor (bouncer) and now I work in an office in the energy industry. I was on the doors for 6 years until I injured my back. I wish I could say I nobly injured my back breaking up a brawl when I was on the doors but I did it breaking up a dog fight :yikes:

I live on my own with my two dogs, who are my best friends. I have one sister, a niece and my mum and dad, who are still married. I am the black sheep of the family but I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

metaldog said:


> My Name is Debbie I am 40 yrs old. I have one daughter and two grandchildren. I live in Nottingham. I love rock music and going to gigs. I am 5ft 10ins tall and I'm taller than all the rest of my family, even my dad!
> 
> I used to be a new age hippy type traveller living up lanes/in the woods/on the beach in a big van and a caravan. I came back and joined mainstream society in 2001 because my daughter wanted to stay in one school to do her GSEs. I used to want to go back on the road but haven't since my grandkids were born because it would break my heart to leave them.
> 
> ...


See I"ve learnt something thought you were a male


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

My name is Sarah and I now have the theme tune to CSI stuck in my head..
Ta very much..

"whooooooo are you.........whoop whoop..whoop whoop!!"


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

my names katie 22yr from norwich i am complete owned by 2 cats named holly and smokey and a lab named jessie. i have 2 sister that drive me mad a lot of the time and a mum i love very much lol. got bullied at school so dont have meny friend apart from my pf friends i like reading/being creative and of courses total addictived to pet foum.


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

My name is Donna i am 27 I live with mum ,dad and 4 brothers 3 of them have bad mental problems , i am a carer for one of them ,i live in a councill house ,have had harrasment from my neighbour ,severe bad time in school ,and a very bad few months , have had surgery twice for bone sist in my ankle and bone graft so pain daily from that ,
I drive a alfa romeo ,took me 4 times to pass my test ,first instructor was horrible he kept smaking my fingers when i did something wrong ,so i changed instructors .
I have 2 dogs and one hamster ,people say i boring but my family means everything to me, 
I make models out of matchsticks and sometimes draw ,so that me pretty much ,just a boring person really


----------



## DaisytheTT (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm Michaela, I'm too close to 40 for my liking  and I live in Dorset with my husband. I work for myself as a costume jewellery designer, and hubby and I are also in the frozen food business. We've got 1 dog (who is 1 today!) and 1 cat, but no children. Apart from my animals, I love gardening, reading, films, laughing with friends and family, chocolate and PF (amongst other things).

Oooh when you read that back, if I hadn't have mentioned I'm married it might look like a 'lonely hearts ad' :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

Nice to meet you all  

My name is Michelle, 37 years old, married to Jon, we have been together for 18 years, married for 12 years. We have two sons called Michael who is 17 and Luke who is 15. We also have 3 cats, Stella, Tia and Jasper.... We did have Max our beloved German Shepherd Dog who we lost last year, he was and still is a very big part of our family. Plan on giving another GSD pup a home in the not to distant future.

I work in a Day Nursery as a room leader of the 2 year olds, it's demanding and can be mentally exhausting but I love it, each day is different. 

Home is my favourite place on earth, I like nothing better than to come home to Jon and the boys in the evenings and chill with a large glass of red.

Had surgery to pin and plate my broken ankle just before christmas as I fell in the ice and snapped the bones that held my ankle to my foot snapped in half. Nasty stuff, but on the mend


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

this is the best thread EVER. i think we need to rep sue!


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> this is the best thread EVER. i think we need to rep sue!


i agree lol


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

im dawn , i will be 36 next month  

im from a town in cheshire , having a break from work at the min but ive worked in retail since i was 16, including 2 pet shops and some other shops

ive got one cat called smudge , i normally use prawnie as a username but decided on smudge as its a pet forum 

hobbies taking photos and animal and scenery , going to chester zoo i may aswel live there the amount of times i go , writing poems ( wrote well over 200 now ) and going to concerts and musicals


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

My names Kerry - I am 19 & a student, looking to go into vet nursing. I have worked with animals since leaving school, working at wildlife hospitals, stable work, kennel/grooming work ect. I handle Chinese Cresteds in the breed classes, owning two myself and own a JRT & BC. My whole life revolves around my dogs and animal welfare


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Im Sarah, I'm 24 and have been very happily married since 2006, I have 3 children and i am a student nurse.

I spend a lot of time at study groups doing my assignments so i suppose you can say that i am quite boring :laugh: although our study sessions tend to have free flowing wine :thumbup:

Other than that i try to spend as much quality time as i can with my family and my pets. 

I have got 2 rabbits, 2 guinea pigs, and 4 hamsters, one of each (chinese, roborovski, syrian and a winter white)


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

I am Frances, married to Jon. I am 26yrs old. I am originally from Leicestershire, but moved to Cambridgeshire 7yrs ago to persue a career in the ambulance service - I still work there now.

I am involved in animal rescue (particularly dogs) in my spare time - organising item collections, or helping with transport.

We have 1 dog, a Northern Inuit, called Koda, who is 2yrs old.


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

More posts please! Enjoying the read!


----------



## petzplazaUK (Feb 21, 2011)

my name is trish and ermm im coming up to 40 aswell :yikes: I am married with 3 children ,4 stepchildren (grown up now ),and 4 step grandchildren, im one of 6 girls so big big families are the norm lol. the only family i really bother with are my mum,dad and one sister and my neices apart from my close family (hubby and kids), was always a black sheep too compared to my siblings but hey ho
i live in plymouth ,devon with my family and my pets. my pets are everything to me and cant imagine life without them, i have 2 dogs,2 cats,a bearded dragon,pond fish and ermm (*counts fingers*)25 birds (parrots and parakeets) i suffer with agoraphobia and panic attacks following a car accident but did work as a home carer and support assistant before that, i have now opened my own online pet shop because its something i am passionate about and also something i can do from home to keep me independant in some way whilst spending time with my animals and family.
i am a caring , happy person with a sometimes strange (i never mean anything nastily ) sense of humour
thats me full of ups and downs but what u see is what u get:laugh:


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

ooo i like this!

I'm Alyson, 19(almost 20). I live in Fife with my OH of 4 years(nearly) who is also 19 and a butcher  I'm currently at college studying animal care but my goal is to be a vet nurse or work with birds of prey(actually its to be a zookeeper but i couldn't survive on the wages...be worth it though  ). I like animals far too much, Tummel is my first ever puppy(always had adult dogs, never a pup) and i have discovered that my breed is ridgebacks  I love reading so much! read the last harry potter book in under 8 hours!!! I also love bakig and cooking, i hate chores but love doing laundry...no idea why! I'm originally from the Isle of Lewis, moved to Fife when i was 9, i still go to Lewis every year to visit my grandparents and great aunties and get very homesick as Lewis means so much to me. Forgot, i have one brother, both parents came from big families (4 on dads side, 6 on mums) and my OH is one of 6(1 girl, 5 boys). I have no intention of having kids but have not ruled it out as i may in he future.

I think thats all for now


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

My name is Rebecca but I prefer Bex  I'm 22 and have been with my boyfriend Liam 4 years in september 

We live at home with my parents in Nottingham which sucks as we dont get on with my step dad  but we are looking at relocating to Portsmouth 

I work at co-op 25 hours a week, its awful NEVER work there!

I have a budgie, 2 gerbils, 2 dogs and a degus ( soon to be 2 degus')  

I used to play violin but sadly not anymore. Im very a loner at the moment apart from everyone on here as I have quite bad trust issues and my so called friends are idiots


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Hello 

I'm Julie , 38 years old, married to paddy for 17 year been together for 22 years . One lovely daughter called Lauren who is 9 , she is a mini me
I work at sellafield which is a nuclear power plant and have been there since I left school .
We have Mavis who is 6 years old and she is spoiled rotten, bip the guinea pig and two fantail goldfish. 
Live in in a little town called Cleator Moor in Cumbria , have lived here all my life.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi I'm Carol, just turned 63, married 40 years, no children. 
We live on the egde of Birmingham nearer to Tamworth really. 
I was bullied at school as well, reasons 1, I've always been tall for my age.
2. I have dyslexia (you wouldn't believe how long it took me to go though the dictionary it find how to spell it) which didn't help.
I'm not comfortable around people I have no real friends, I like animals much better.


----------



## debijw (May 25, 2009)

Hello,

I'm Debi, 47 yrs old married to Trevor for 12yrs this year but been together for 22. One son 27 from previous marriage and daughter 21 this year with Trev.
Gave up work through ill health in 2004, was working as a special needs teaching assistant at a primary school. 
I have 3 dogs, 20 assorted Koi and goldfish in the garden pond and we are currently fostering the daughters bearded dragon until she gets a place of her own.
I love to do handicrafts and can knit, crochet and sew.
I used to bake novelty cakes and make icing cards for friends and family, I even made my own wedding cake.


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm starting to sense a trend here! Alot of loners that were bullied in school and alot of us don't have kids! Hugs to all, I think. *hugs*


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Gratch said:


> I'm starting to sense a trend here! Alot of loners that were bullied in school and alot of us don't have kids! Hugs to all, I think. *hugs*


i was bullied in primary school and high school and also after i left school , and no dont have kids just my cat


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

im michelle i am 31 i have 3 children and am married for the second time. i live in swansea in wales. i am a qualified painter and decorator but am only doing this part time i also run a playgroup 2 afternoons a week and do women only partys simular to ann summers


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

debijw said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm Debi, 47 yrs old married to Trevor for 12yrs this year but been together for 22. One son 27 from previous marriage and daughter 21 this year with Trev.
> Gave up work through ill health in 2004, was working as a special needs teaching assistant at a primary school.
> ...


i so red this wrong, i read "i love to do handcuffs and can nit  oops


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Anything to distract me from what I should really be doing..!

I'm Emily, 22 years old.. Originally from Worcestershire, lived in Bournemouth for two years and now currently residing in Warwickshire, been here for a year. 

In my final year of a 4 year course at Uni in Birmingham, studying a BA (Hons) in Culinary Arts Management (I hate it..) On the side I work at a vegetarian restaurant/cafe, becoming quite the Cappuccino making expert!

Live with my OH of 3 years and our two kitties 

I love to bake in my spare time and enjoy cake decoration (also take orders on the side) and making my own sugar art/work.

Think that's about it!


----------



## Bellarina (Feb 4, 2009)

Here goes.....

I'm Claire, 30, a midwife, and I live in Herefordshire with my Mum :blink: I moved home last July to save money and find a job nearer to my boyfriend so we could move in together. Well we broke up shortly after and have been on/off since then and it's been tearing me apart. And now I can't afford to move out so my poor Mum is stuck with me!

My on/off man suddenly (drunkenly) booked himself a flight to Bali on tuesday & he leaves on tuesday for a month and I'm totally broken hearted & don't really know what to do with myself  

So thats my sorry little life:blink:


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2011)

My names Emma, I am 21 (22 this year). I live in Lancashire. I have a lovely fiancée and 3 cats 5 dogs (1 lives with my in laws) and a hedgehog. I have 2 lovely little brothers Sam who is autistic and cant talk he's 12 and Ben who is 10. I love music, photography and tasting different foods. 

I dont like wasps, spiders, any kind of bugs and I hate mash.


----------



## NoSpecialFeaturesHere (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi, I'm Heather.  I'm 26.

Been a member of this place a good few years but tend to get overwhelmed by the speed/amount of posts flying constantly past me. lol. 

I work taking care of retired horses, seven days a week, pretty much 365 days a year. When I'm not at work I'm walking my dogs, so I don't have much of a life in all honesty. I have two dogs, a cat and a horse. They all mean the world to me.


----------



## KalokiMallow (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm Kat, I'm 26 (27 in 18 days), currently in Hertfordshire, but was born in Slough, and spent a few years living in Brighton. 
I'm married to Benny, who I met online after seeing some of his photography, within 3 months we were engaged and living together. We tied the know at Whipsnade Zoo last September.

I'm currently disabled after my spine suddenly stopped working properly (cannot move my upper back) about 2 years ago. 

When I get back to work again I do web design and graphic design. 

Currenlty we have 6 rats, and are about to home 1 dog.

Most exciting moment of my life? I performed a Burlesque routine! Oh and right now I cannot hear a thing in my left ear due to a stupid ear infection - so I'm all grumpy


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

I am Pembroke Madhouse, named as I live in Pembroke House ... and the mad, because I think somewhere in my life I am a little bit mad! lol I have 1 dog, Meg and 6 cats, I have 3 black and white cats, and 3 white and black cats! lol ... people laugh. 
Had a tough life in some ways, I have 3 kids, am single got divorced 11 years ago, was just sorting myself out when I met a b**tard control freak who seemed to cling onto me for 7 years before I saw the light, but he has scarred me and the kids for life I think. 
I seek solace in needing to be wanted, I was brought up that it matters what people think of me, and for that reason am probably very reserved.
I want to foster animals more, but got very hurt when I lost Nell and don't seem to have recovered from that yet, 1 year on. Fostered cats galore and even had Tigger who arrived on my doorstep and promptly gave me 4 kitties! lol. 

I have lost the way somewhat and have little confidence and I love being on this forum cos it shows me that life is not really that bad and there are far worse situations I could be in.

I also work and the co-op and wouldn't recommend it as a work place - lol, but I do freelance medical secretarial work from home too which I enjoy.

Clare x


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

My name is Cheryl I am 53 this June and I live in Cwmbran, I was brought up in Pembrokeshire and moved her to be with my (3rd) husband, I am married (3 times) first two were handy with their fists, but my 3rd one is a gem, we have been married 9 years in sept. I have 5 children... 3 girls... 32, 29, and 25, and two boys, 18 and 15. My husband have 6 children, from 20 to 34. We both have 8 grandchildren. I have 3 Chi's and a Shih Tzu and a hamster, did have a mouse until yesterday but it snuffed it on the way to the vet. I have worked in many places, from secretary, garages, taxi driver to school dinner supervisor etc. I stopped working when my youngest son was 4 as I am his carerer he have ADHD. I am very down to earth and easy to get on with, I will help anyone in any way I can, my friends say I do too much for others and not enough for myself but hey ho thats me. , I like to laugh and joke around as a few on here know  Have had alot of horrible things happen to me but wont be going into it on here


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

My name is Lynn, I'm 57, on my second marriage (25 years in September) I have a daughter from my first marriage, two sons from my second marriage and three step-children (all grown up) Between us we have 10 grand-children, 5 of which are my daughters 
I own an independent off-licence with my husband but we are due to be retiring soon (fingers crossed that the sale goes through).
I breed Siamese cats which I have always loved. I also go out hacking in the New Forest a couple of times a month and am a longbow archer.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Im Lisa im 24, been married 6 years in july,we have been together 8 years in december. i am a full time mom to my two beautiful boys who will be 2 +3 in august. I live in the west midlands...would love to move somewhere nice. Cant think of anything else to add


----------



## xxsarahpopsxx (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm Sarah and i'm 21 (22 in a few days ).

I live with my fiance, we have been together 5 years and are due to get married in july 2013. We have one one dog, Geordie who we rescued nearly 2 years ago, and we will be hopefully getting another rescue in the summer. 

I am originally from the scottish borders but am currently studying in Edinburgh. I have just finished my dissertation so, as long as it passes, i will be a qualified as a sports therapist. We will be more than likely moving in the summer though as my oh will be getting moved to anywhere in scotland


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

My family are from the West Midlands Harley Bear, there are some nice places, but it's quite expensive.... here where I live, I have the lovely Snowdonia Mountains and stunning lakes, property's cheap, but there's no jobs, and a major depression.... so not sure what's the best! 

Notice on my post that I introduce myself as Pembroke Madhouse and not my name ... oh dear, mother's day tipple getting to the old brain cell (oh and I am 43!)


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

PembrokeMadhouse said:


> My family are from the West Midlands Harley Bear, there are some nice places, but it's quite expensive.... here where I live, I have the lovely Snowdonia Mountains and stunning lakes, property's cheap, but there's no jobs, and a major depression.... so not sure what's the best!
> 
> Notice on my post that I introduce myself as Pembroke Madhouse and not my name ... oh dear, mother's day tipple getting to the old brain cell (oh and I am 43!)


I suppose there are SOME nice places round here but i use that term very loosely lol ive never liked where we are but my oh has a job and were lucky because he was out of work for a while. Sounds stunning where you are!


----------



## anne123 (Jan 16, 2011)

I am Anne , I am 52 and live in Leicestershire with my hubby and have 2 grown up kids, spend much of our weekends in Aberdaron in North Wales where we have a caravan... would eventually like to move there!

Have one dog, Murphy the Cockerpoo (4 months) and have have kept horses in the past too...


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2011)

Okay...

Jon, 36 and married to MissShelley of this parish!

Work as a mechanic 6 days a week, when i'm not at work i muck about with computers a bit

2 boys, 15 and 17...both brighter than me...thank gawd!!!

Pets, we lost our GSD last October  but currently have three cats...and a GSD shaped hole


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Name: Kittykat

Age: Late 30's

Location: Essex

Occupation: Homemaker

Marial Status: Married 

Pets: 4 cats and 1 hamster

Likes: All things furry (o-er) :tongue_smilie:

Dislikes: Being treated like a doormat


----------



## LyndaDanny (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm Lynda. I'm 47. Originally from Rochdale, but lived in Plymouth since 1991. I left a 19 year marriage in January 2010. I have been with my partner Dan since October last year (with a 4 week break over Xmas). He is 17 years younger than me and not really around much. I am an Executive Officer in the Civil Service. I have a dog (who is currently fostered out til I can move out of my flat and into a house), 4 rats, a tarantula and a tankful of tropical fish. Things haven't been too great lately, but hopefully on the up.


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Small bump to see if anyone wants to add


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I'm Janice ( no suprise there) i'm 61 going on 16.Smoke and drink.Ihave 2 toy poodles,but would love another gsd.Married the same guy twice,got 3 kids and 1 grandson.What ya see is what ya get i'm afraid.*


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm 26, not married  Living with my partner of 5 years. 2 Very special boys (of the 4 legged variety) and our Moggie Kitty 

Born and Bred in Norfolk, but live near plymouth. Was a care Manager but just doing a little home care at the mo. (blooming economy) Lived in Gran Canaria for 18 months, but moved back in October 10. 

Live for my boys. Love and miss my family in Norfolk lots. 

Loath and detest Banana's :arf:


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

My name is david and i live with my partner avril and have done for ages...we live just outside edinburgh in place called bonnyrigg...i work as a forklift truck driver (it pays the bills)...we have no kids but do have 3 rhodesian ridgebacks...one harris hawk...seven ferrets and some fish both inside and out.


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

sue&harvey said:


> I'm 26, not married  Living with my partner of 5 years. 2 Very special boys (of the 4 legged variety) and our Moggie Kitty
> 
> Born and Bred in Norfolk, but live near plymouth. Was a care Manager but just doing a little home care at the mo. (blooming economy) Lived in Gran Canaria for 18 months, but moved back in October 10.
> 
> ...


I also loath and detest bananas  Highly amused that you chucked that in there!


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

OK me:

I am Trish, I am from hertfordshire but live in wiltshire. I am married (9 yrs this year) with 4 children. a boy and 3 girls. I own my own photography business which i founded in 2006 but with ill health i let it drop around 2008/9. I started it back up again this year after finally getting back up on my feet.

My house use to be FULL of animals but no longer  Candy is my dream dog and i am glad i found her! 

Edit: oh I'm 29 (30 this year), I am also studying for my Degree with Open University. But i'm not sure what degree anymore as what i started out for i'm not bored of! so will be some kind of Open one lol


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

Gratch said:


> I also loath and detest bananas  Highly amused that you chucked that in there!


:lol: I cannot stand to touch, smell, taste or texture of them!  Mashed nana is even worse. I actually had it written into my contract the I will not feed banana's to people


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

sue&harvey said:


> :lol: I cannot stand to touch, smell, taste or texture of them!  Mashed nana is even worse. I actually had it written into my contract the I will not feed banana's to people


Yup sets off my gag reflex all the time... It's all slimey and that horrible taste/smell just hits the back of your throat *shudder*


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

My name is Gill but I get called Dora a lot too (Dora the Explorer) because of my not so fabulous sense of direction, Im still in my 30s (till July), Im married with two children, a very talky one of the female variety :devil: and a little proffessor who has aspergers syndrome :aureola:. I love all things animal related and have far too many pets, Im a kept woman  and therefor dont have a job but I do run a parent and toddlers group voluntarily. I WASNT bullied at school but the pets bully me all the time now. We live in West Yorkshire but Im originally from Durham. I have the worst memory of anyone I know, and thats about it from me


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

sue&harvey said:


> :lol: I cannot stand to touch, smell, taste or texture of them!  Mashed nana is even worse. I actually had it written into my contract the I will not feed banana's to people


My daughter has hated them since she was weening onto solids, shes 11 now and will run out of a room if someone is eating one, my dads exactly the same about them too.


----------



## seratobyflynn (Mar 30, 2011)

Can a newbie post? 

I am Sera I'm 30 in 3 months and getting my first puppy on Saturday. I had dogs all my life at home and since moving to uni 10 years ago I wanted one of my own but wouldn't do it until the time was right. I have quit my job and now I work from home as a freelance graphic deigned for small businesses and a illustrator for weddings, hen parties and kids parties. Marrying my fiancé next May in San Francisco where I will be wearing anything but a wedding dress, not having flowers and generally having as indie and low key do as I can. 

Can't wait for Flynn to come to his new home!!


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

seratobyflynn said:


> Can a newbie post?
> 
> I am Sera I'm 30 in 3 months and getting my first puppy on Saturday. I had dogs all my life at home and since moving to uni 10 years ago I wanted one of my own but wouldn't do it until the time was right. I have quit my job and now I work from home as a freelance graphic deigned for small businesses and a illustrator for weddings, hen parties and kids parties. Marrying my fiancé next May in San Francisco where I will be wearing anything but a wedding dress, not having flowers and generally having as indie and low key do as I can.
> 
> Can't wait for Flynn to come to his new home!!


I'm sure Sue doesn't mind who posts  And welcome


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

sue&harvey said:


> :lol: I cannot stand to touch, smell, taste or texture of them!  Mashed nana is even worse. I actually had it written into my contract the I will not feed banana's to people


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Gratch said:


> Yup sets off my gag reflex all the time... It's all slimey and that horrible taste/smell just hits the back of your throat *shudder*


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

suewhite said:


>


:001_tongue: rrr: :yikes: Thats just mean :lol:


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

suewhite said:


>


AGH KILL IT KILL IT KILL IT! :cryin:


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Hiya I'm Karen, 47years old and been married for 26 years. I have 2 grown up children 22 & 19 and I'm a Childminder. Up until 4 years ago I had worked all my working life at an Insurance Brokers but it started to get me down and I needed to do something completely different so I decided on a change of career. I love children (even better when you can hand them back at the end of the day :lol so I got my homebased childcare diploma and became a registered childminder. I love it and the kids make me laugh so much.

We have 2 dogs Harvey & Willow and also Merlin the African Grey, they are 3 characters in their own rights and such a massive part of our family. We love walking with the dogs, we don't really have much of a social life - our lives revolve around the dogs and our family but we wouldn't have it any other way. We must seem pretty boring to most people but we are very happy so it doesn't bother us!


----------



## Ren (Sep 21, 2010)

My name is Lauren, I am 20 and live in Dundee in Scotland with my Ragdoll kitten Kazuki and my boyfriend Dev (in that order!) I am a third year student studying English although sometimes I wish I had studied zoology instead. I want to be a writer, eventually, but my greatest love is for animals and I am an avid conservationist. I work part time in WHSmith to get me through uni which is utterly horrible and depressing and I would rather be doing _anything_. I like to do modelling occasionally but at the moment I am just working to expand my portfolio and not for any money, it would be nice but it's just not realistic right now :. I am currently rehearsing for a play I have a lead part in called _Hollow Earth_ that is opening in June written by a new Dundee writer, it is going to be very exciting.

Currently what I want most is a puppy! I am working on the OH . I have my heart set on a German Spitz Klein and have already emailed a number of breeders... oops. I want a little girl and have already picked a name. :lol:


----------



## Ren (Sep 21, 2010)

suewhite said:


>


HA! This made me laugh way too much :lol:


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

Ren said:


> My name is Lauren, I am 20 and live in Dundee in Scotland with my Ragdoll kitten Kazuki and my boyfriend Dev (in that order!) I am a third year student studying English although sometimes I wish I had studied zoology instead. I want to be a writer, eventually, but my greatest love is for animals and I am an avid conservationist. I work part time in WHSmith to get me through uni which is utterly horrible and depressing and I would rather be doing _anything_. I like to do modelling occasionally but at the moment I am just working to expand my portfolio and not for any money, it would be nice but it's just not realistic right now :. I am currently rehearsing for a play I have a lead part in called _Hollow Earth_ that is opening in June written by a new Dundee writer, it is going to be very exciting.
> 
> *Currently what I want most is a puppy! I am working on the OH . I have my heart set on a German Spitz Klein and have already emailed a number of breeders... oops. I want a little girl and have already picked a name. :lol:*


LOL im the same! I want a welsh springer, already worked on my boyfriend  just the parents :lol: emailed a breeder but they never got back to me so i'll be trying again :lol: I want a boy and havea name aswell :lol:


----------



## Ren (Sep 21, 2010)

bexy1989 said:


> LOL im the same! I want a welsh springer, already worked on my boyfriend  just the parents :lol: emailed a breeder but they never got back to me so i'll be trying again :lol: I want a boy and havea name aswell :lol:


Haha, my mum tried to bribe me into moving home yesterday by saying she'd let me have a puppy :lol: I guess with my OH it really is 'him or the dog' at the moment!


----------



## Gilly and Jess (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm Gill (christened Gillian but I hate that!) and I'm 40 and bit...:smile:

I'm mum to two boys, Liam, 18, and Adam, 12. Newly single (YAY ME!! :smile and I live near Darlington. I'm not working at the moment, I've had 3 operations to correct prolapsed discs in my spine and they didn't work very well. However I'm vegetating sitting in the house all day so I'm looking into doing some work experience soon to see if I'm fit for work...looking forward to it!

I have one dog, Jess. I have my mam, and one brother and one sister, both older than me. Lost my dad to high blood pressure in 2000, the worst day of my life. :cryin: Became a single mum 10 years ago after my boys dad got a bit clever with his fists and I've never looked back.....

Hobbies include photography, cooking (tho nobody seems to appreciate it and would rather eat egg and chips!!) and reading. 

I've recently completed a City and Guilds Level 3 ICT course, and also up to level 2 in Sage. Bored rigid now as I don't know what else to do.....

That's me, in a rather large nutshell!


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

suewhite said:


>


I've come to the conclusion that everyone's nutty as a fruitcake on this forum ut: but loveable too :lol:


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

I live in Gibraltar, have three kids and Scrip the dog, two step-girls and a stepgrandson...my OH is my second husband....
I worked as a scientist and a teacher..now i am mostly a mum  and I do some occasional translations..etc.and some voluntary work...


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

awww if we're allowed to put our hates in then i absolutely hate crab!!! When i was 2 i loved the little mermaid and walked into the kitchen to find my mum and dad eating stuffed crab right after watching it....i burst into tears and from then on i can't be in the same room as someone eating it as the smell makes me feel sick 

Also...many people are amazed that i'm still alive as i don't eat any form of fish and very rarely eat fruit or veg(I actually only eat veg in soup...even then i only drink the water but it's the same..right?), in the summer i'll eat a few rasps, strwberries, apples, pineapple, orange etc...but i'm lucky if i eat 5 a month never mind 5 a day!!! if it's not the taste that puts me off it's the texture!


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Go on then I'll finish this off. 

I'm Deb, 48. :cryin: on second marriage, two stepkids, one monster (she's enough). Live in Staffordshire, originally from everywhere, (I'm an Army brat we moved every couple of years) but the family home/seat is County Durham. 
Work wise. 
Horses
Retail (various)
Pottery Factory
Clerical (various)
Barmaid
Recruitment


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Hello  As if you couldnt guess, I'm Jenny! A company manager, nearly 45 eeekkkkkk, a mum to one daughter who is 21 and currently at Uni. On my 2nd marriage, will have been married a year on Sunday  Have one cat, Molly who we both treat as the baby we never had


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

Hey i'm Andrea mm 40 sumat  been with OH since I was 18 an he's my best friend, got 2 lovely kids, aged 20 and 15, work for Accenture, Mgmt Consulting company, and love it, Geordie born n bred, known as Ditsy, name speaks for itself, love folks with a good sense of humor and luv a good giggle, hate mean nasty people and won't tolerate bullies in any form, what u c is what u get and I do speak my mind, (think this is a Northern thing) , have a heart of gold and will do anything for anybody, especially those close to me, i'm a very loyal friend. 

I've grown up with all sorts of animals, dogs r my passion, especially my beloved breed the Rottweiler, i've owned Rotts for 15+ years, currently owned by two of them, soon to be 3 as keeping one of my special pupsters 

My dream is to sell my place in Portugal and our home and buy a small holding with land and rescue Rottie plodders who r happy to roam around and content with a nice comfy bed, I donate monthly to 2 Rott rescues and help where I can, phew that's alot i've crammed in there


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh what the heck, I might as well join in.... 

Hi folks, I'm Donna, I'm 44 and lovin' it, Scottish and proud of it and live in Burton upon Trent, Staffordshire. Been married just over 3 years to my OH who proposed to me after just 3 weeks. That was 5yrs ago last Saturday and I wouldn't swap him for anything. (Weeeeeelllllllll, maybe I would for one of Taylorbabys Ragdolls!!   ) Oh, I forgot, got no kids. Can't stand kids. Bleugh!!! My choice not to have any, no medical reasons for it. Got a stepson from OH's first marriage but I hardly ever see him. Just how I like it. 

I grew up in Scotland but moved around quite a lot until I headed to London for 13yrs before finally settling in the Midlands 10yrs ago. I reckon I'm here for good now unless I win the lottery in which case it's "Canada here I come!!!!" Not got too many chums due to having moved so many times in my life but it doesn't bother me overly much. After all, how many folks do you need to carry yer coffin. 

I am slave to two cats, Merson & Oscar, and the OH!! 

Sister is heavily preggie so I will have a new nephew or niece come June. I am also Auntie to Gratch's Moo cat.   

I LOVE bananas especially in a Banoffie pie, or mashed up on toast, or on cornflakes..... :drool: :laugh: Please enjoy the attached piccie with my love.


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm Chloe I'm 16 (17 in exactly a month) years old. I live in Oxford. Half english half scottish. Currently working until I can pay for a city&guilds dog grooming certificate course next year. In which I hope to one day set up my own parlour.
Been single for 4 months now but am enjoying myself as I am.
We have gundogs kennels that breed, train, work and trial gundogs. We have 16 dogs at the moment with a litter of black labs. I love my dog (patterdale) bess.
Love spending time with friends and just having fun


----------



## SuperSimoholic (Sep 16, 2010)

Hello, I'm Shaleen and I'm 18. I live in Bristol with my Nan, uncle Jamie and my partner, Lee (he's also 18). I don't have any children to speak of, but the one thing I want out of life at the moment is for me and Lee to have children together, hopefully not too long off, 2 years seems good.

In our house there are 5 cats (one male, 4 female, all mix breed (well, not sure about the male), a dog (female, White German Sheppard) and a rabbit (female, brown). All besides 2 female cats are my nan and jamies, but Bethesda & Pigget are mine and Lees and will be coming with us when we get our own place.

Speaking of our own place, that shouldn't be too far off now, we've been looking for a place in Weston super-mare, because Lee's been offered an apprenticeship by his step father, and if he does well, his step father is going to train him up properly and in around 3 years, he's said he'll retire and leave the business to Lee. So it looks like if things go smooth our future is pretty much sorted.

I like dark music, I wont go into detail because there are just too many genres to describe. I like to draw, I'm not exactly an artist but I'd say I'm go enough to be just a little proud, although I'm often critical of my work. Same goes for singing, but I'm way to shy to sing in front of anyone who isn't one of my closest friend!

I don't work, and luckily my Nan doesn't demand any rent or keep off of me so I've not needed to go on JSA. Personally I don't think myself able to work, I get very bad back aches due to my (stupidly) large bust, which has given me a curved spine (at the bottom), and even simple things like making the bed, or a sandwich causes me pain because I have to lean forward and it hurts. I'm also depressed, and spend hours of the day in bed, because I find no joy in anything else. On top of that I find it hard and even frightening to leave the house, I get very anxious and paranoid that just about everyone I pass is going to hurt me in some way. I'm tired all the time and have been getting colds more and more frequently in the last year.
Gosh I sound like a hypochondriac, but seriously, I'm not exaggerating or making anything up, in fact, if I were to go into detail, people would wonder how on earth I'm in this state when I don't have some sort of horrible disease, but trust me, so do I.


----------



## Val001 (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi I guess I'll join in as well.

I'm Val (no surprise there) aged 57 and have been with my partner Phil for nearly 4 years. He got divorced last year and I am currently going through divorce proceedings. We have no plans to marry but you never know ! I have no children from choice. Phil has a son and daughter who he hardly ever sees and 4 grandchildren one of whom he has never met.

We live in Watford but are trying to sell our house to move to Stowmarket in Suffolk. We have 2 dogs pointer x sisters Becky and Jess aka The Pointer Sisters ! who are the love of my life. I work in London in the insurance industry but want to gve up in 2-3 years time and start my own pet sitting business to that end I am doing a Pet Sitting Certificate course with the Animal Care College. Phil is a carpenter by trade but has been forced to give up due to ill health so he looks after the house, the dogs and cooks me lovely dinners when I get home from work. I now do a 4 day week and don't work Fridays which is much better all round.

We also have a house in Spain which we are trying to sell which will be an extra retirement fund for us.

Oh and by the way I love bananas 

Val


----------



## fairybell (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm Debby and new to the forum 50 years old married and have two sons. I live in east London. I'm also a big fan of the Osmonds. We have 2 cat and 3 guinea pigs
Debby


----------



## lizzyboo (Apr 7, 2010)

love reading these.......................

im lizzy and im 37 and i am originally from lancashire. i am married to carl and we have 3 children T who is 13, O who is 12 and D who is 10 (11 in two weeks, also accidental spelling of TOD noticed lol) and a west highland white terrier called radley. 

i have a mum, she lives in warwickshire and a brother and a sort of sister in law (long term gf of brother) they too live in warwickshire. i do have plenty more brothers but we wont go into that right now and a half sister who lives in blackpooland although we havent known each other forever its like we grew up together.

we live in essex and have been in our current location for 4 yrs, before here we lived in Loughton (very W.A.G like there- hated it) me and hubby have known each other for 14 yrs but have been married for 8 yrs this yr.

i work in a mainstream school as a SENTA (special educational needs teaching assistant) and am very proud of how i can make a big impact on tiny lives!

in my spare time i am currently learning to drive but also love going out and partying, reading, cooking, keeping fit, and spending time with my family and friends.


----------



## sophoscar (Apr 25, 2008)

Hi, i'm Sophie from Nottingham though i often spend my time in Rushden. I work as an Administrator but looking at getting into Mental Health Nursing. I have an off/on relationships atm. I own a little cat called charlie and the OH has a dog or what i call rug hehe. I would love a labrador - it's the one dog i want!


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Im Margaret (mags) to friends and family im 51 married with 3 grownup sons im carer for youngest who has special needs, and little Bobby of course


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

If you can't beat them join them! lol


I am Penny and in my early 40's! I am happily married to Timothy (Tim!) and have been so since I was 21. We have 4 children - 2 grown up and flown the nest and the remaining two still quite young and at school.

I work with children and young people and have done so since 25 after college. Only work 16 hours a week at the moment as I like to have lots of time for my two human and doglet girlies!

I have two dogs - a Golden Retriever (my 40th birthday pressie) whom is gorgeous and my just as special Heinz 57.

I live in Northants but am born and bred London - North East. Not a wag but do know many of their hang outs and have even been know to party with the likes of Sherringham and the such...

gosh are you still awake? lol


----------



## JoinTheChase (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm Chase. 21, living in Basingstoke, Hampshire. Live with my parents (married for 30 something yrs) and my brother (who should have moved out long ago). 

Don't work due to depression, but like to keep myself busy, hence taking on the puppy walking for Guide Dogs. I have had 2 boys (Bryn and Pickles) and am now waiting for my first little girl (Luffy) who's arriving on 28th of this month.

Also have a cat called Candy who is nearly 13. She has a grumpy face, but the sweetest nature. She puts up with a lot, bless her.

Have previously had another cat (Fudge), various hamsters (mine were called Champ, smudge and diego), 7 goldfish (maintained the pond until they all died, and then got rid of it so the pups didn't fall in) and 3 rabbits (Bill, Patrick, Bob and Lara).

Animals are definitely where I want my life to be based. But not sure which direction yet lol.


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

Squeeze
25
Cornwall
1 dog - Jaxon
No kids


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

Well my name is Emma, I am married I have 2 children one of each aged 8 and 9 (soon to be 10) my hubby is a police officer so life is black and white,, 
I love the forum and virtal friends as I have trouble with keeping friendships going just because I just get uncomftable around people,, I work with deaf children in a school which kinda contradicts my last statement LOL, I love my job but like many I have good and bad days.

I love baking and making my own wine I also love to pickle things and feel a great sense of achievement when I have many jars of pickle onions and have them as christmas pressies or cranberries ect ect..

I also have 6 chickens and 1 cat, will be getting ducks soon as well.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *I'm Janice ( no suprise there) i'm 61 going on 16.Smoke and drink.Ihave 2 toy poodles,but would love another gsd.Married the same guy twice,got 3 kids and 1 grandson.What ya see is what ya get i'm afraid.*


Thats why we love you so much Janice, xxxxxx


----------



## jessiegirl (Apr 24, 2009)

im shirley, 34 soon. 
i live in a dark lonely world, im a loner, i live alone but with my dog. 

no friends , no boyfriend, just me:

parents still alive , i see them twice a month.

i work full time.

have no desire to have children or get married, waste of time.

im a pesimist

i have no dreams or ambitions, i just plod along .......waiting........for all this to be over

ha bet your glad youre not me


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

jessiegirl said:


> im shirley, 34 soon.
> i live in a dark lonely world, im a loner, i live alone but with my dog.
> 
> no friends , no boyfriend, just me:
> ...


I'm sure you have friends here and if not, I'll be your friend


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

jessiegirl said:


> im shirley, 34 soon.
> i live in a dark lonely world, im a loner, i live alone but with my dog.
> 
> no friends , no boyfriend, just me:
> ...


you sound lovely


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

unless you like bananas :nono:


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

heya everyone *waves* 

hmmm, i dunno what to tell you about me....erm....

My names Jenna, im 20, 21 this year


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm Charley, short for Charlotte! I'm 21 and from Merseyside! I am currently just finishing my 2nd year of uni doing a BA Hons in Modern History. I have an Orange Roan Cocker Spaniel (11) called Woody, and 4 Piggies who range from 6 months-2 years old.

I have 3 brothers and 1 sister, one of which has autism. There is a 25 year age difference between my sister (29) and my youngest brother (3) and my brother was an uncle before he was even born! 

I amazed myself after I passed my driving test second time, the first time I drove on the wrong side of the road! I have a White Fiat Punto, which is a bitch to clean, and I live in my own privately rented flat  

I am currently unemployed but used to work in a Casino. I was also bullied at school, and the workplace so I have become suspicious of everyone, and find it hard to make friends, but I find this place I find it easy because you are a great bunch 

I hate bananas and think that they should be banned


----------



## Nithnell (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi I'm Helen and I'm 24 years old. Originally from Nottinghamshire, but moved to Edinburgh a couple of years ago, and to Dumfries since September last year. I used to work for a major bank though I gave that up when I moved to Dumfries to be with my fella of three years. He has 2 grown up kids who are both older than me, and have their own families. I'm not remotely maternal, and not really keen on children.

Currently knocking a 12 acre smallholding by the river into shape with the OH. we currently have 43 sheep, and lots more expected over the next few weeks when they start lambing. Have 2 cats, 2 hamsters and 3 working collie dogs. Looking to get some chickens as well in the very near future.

Best friend never forgave me for moving north (not that i had a choice unless i wanted to lose my job), so have no one outside my immediate family back down south or the in-laws so it can be very isolated, though am looking to either get back into work, if only for a few hours a week, just to get out of the house or join a couple of clubs and make some new friends.

loves: my pets and motorbikes

doesn't like: spiders or children


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

This is a brilliant thread- leant a lot of new things reading all of these! at least two people I thought were blokes are actually women!  :lol: Oops!

My name is Tam, I'm 24, I live in Kent with my partner (who is 27 this Thursday!), there's also my greyhound, Nero, my lurcher, Amber and my cat, Tig. We also have my friend lodging with us at the moment so we have a lovely friendly atmophere going on in our house right now :thumbup:

I have a joint BA in Art and English, I've trained as a mediator, and I was training to be a teacher until a car accident put me out of action for a year, during which time I decided I reeeaaaally didn't want to teach! :lol:

So now I'm writing, hoping to send off my draft in the next four months. I also paint- mostly dog protraits at the moment, but nowhere near as good as some people on here! 

I'd love more pets, but money is too tight and my other half would leave me!


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Hello, my name is Tanya and I am a PetForums addict .
I'm a 21yr old female from a small village in North East Derbyshire. I am spoken for, but have no children. Currently, I have 2 fur babies; a Leonberger and a Border Collie (McCartney and Lennon). My "breed" is the Leonberger, they are my passion, but I have been involved with Poodles and Setters previously (through parents and grandparents although they were never registered to me, they lived with me). My Kennel name is Loweherz.

I am actively involved in breeding and showing and I am the general "go to" person with regards to breeding/ puppy issues. I have set up a website for this, to aid new and experienced breeders with issues (although it isn't finished yet ). I am also writing a book to try and fill a space in the market where people have been unsuccessful explaining things regarding breeding in enough detail.

I am 5ft tall (and 5ft wide ) with black curly hair, blue eyes and 22" alloys (wheelchair ). I have one or two health issues which is shortening my life expectancy dramatically, but in true "Tanya Style" I'm not letting it hold me back. Carpe Diem


----------



## Stephen&Dogs (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm the doctor and i'm 300 years old i'm the last of my kin- Wait, No that's doctor who 

I'm Stephen 
I'm 13, 14 in November and I live in Lymington, Hampshire which I have lived for 9 years 
I love dog's and animals alike 
I own 2 cat's Jess who is 15 years old and Oliver 2 Years old Who I raised by my self but don't live with them due to a mad landlord.
I also have a Rabbit named Athena who we have living with us.
I recently had to give up my cocker spaniel to move into a rented house.
I try to act mature even if I don't seem like it at some times. 

I like being around adult's over than teenagers like myself since I don't like people who don't act mature for their age


----------



## DaisytheTT (Jan 20, 2011)

jessiegirl said:


> im shirley, 34 soon.
> i live in a dark lonely world, im a loner, i live alone but with my dog.
> 
> no friends , no boyfriend, just me:
> ...


You have got friends, we're all here on PF


----------



## 0nyxx (Aug 9, 2008)

Im Sue I live in west cumbria (not far from paddyjulie) Im 44 (tho feel 94 some mornings) Im a single parent divorced (happily I might add) some 18 yrs ago, I have a 22yr old sone & a 19 yr old daughter, & one grand daughter who's 15 months 

I worked in the co-op then went on to Kangol then retrained as an I.T. tutor when my kids were in school, had to give it up when my mum became ill & for the past 10 yrs Ive been a full time carer for 4 family members!

I suffer from osteo arthritis & fybromialgia myself which limits my walking distance some what now but I do still manage to get out & about with my dogs 

We've always had a house full of pets! everything from snakes & tarantula's to cats n dogs, at present we have 10 dogs n 4 cats!

We have 3 rotties Halle, Luna & Diesel, 4 shih tzu Sully, Lola Ruby & Ella, 2 chihuaha Lilly & poppy & a staffie called Jojo, as well as 2 bob tail cats Mogwai & Willow & 2 persian cats Tilly & Marley

Have always had big dogs as in labs, goldies & rotties up until recently when we took on 2 shih tzu's now Im hooked lol hence the house full


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Stephen&Dogs said:


> I'm the doctor and i'm 300 years old i'm the last of my kin- Wait, No that's doctor who
> 
> I'm Stephen
> I'm 13, 14 in November and I live in Lymington, Hampshire which I have lived for 9 years
> ...


I thought you were an adult


----------



## Stephen&Dogs (Dec 11, 2010)

Tanya1989 said:


> I thought you were an adult


I get that alot


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2011)

my name is bordie and all the girls on here are lovely:smile::tongue_smilie:


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

borderer said:


> my name is bordie and all the girls on here are lovely:smile::tongue_smilie:


oooh, your such a smooth talker


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

borderer said:


> my name is bordie and all the girls on here are lovely:smile::tongue_smilie:


they will need more than that for you to get lucky :lol:


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

My name is Fiona and I will be 50 this year.

I work as a cinema manager and have worked in cinemas for 31 years,originally trained as an upholsterer.

I was born in Kendal and brought up in Bowness in Cumbria.Due to my job I have moved around a lot,and have lived in Morecambe,Kilmarnock,Aberdeen,Edinburgh and Liverpool and now happily settled in Dumfries.

I have never been married and don't have any children.

I have suffered from Rhumatoid Arthritis since I was 30 and as long as I manage my lifestyle correctly I am ok (plus all the drugs I have to take).

I was brought up with dogs and we had lots of different breeds growing up from GSD,Dalmatian,Great Dane down to Beagles and Pekingeses.

I have 1 dog a Foxhound called Craven and a cat called ......Cat.


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

my name is Niccie,28 and live in Watford, herts,although i`m from Gosprt in hampshire.
I`m an animal care assistant at a rescue centre and i live onsite 
I have an unusual looking American Cocker spaniel who unfortuanatley lives with my folks as i can`t have him here,but i do have 3 guinea pigs here with me,all 3 i rescued from where i work.
Ihave alot of piercings and a few tattoos,always wanting more but have run out of places i want pierced!!!
Im very much a loner,love being on my own,living with other work colleagues is hell on earth for me!!
have serious ocd when it come to cleaning,which annoys my housemates i`m sure!
I would love to move to wales,and almost had a job at many tears but due to a situation at my current job have had to turn it down,which has broken my heart as im very unhappy at the moment.
I used to be a gymnast,but gave it up to go to secondary school,wish i hadn`t as i was bullied badly for being little,then again for getting fat(i had a late growth spurt due to the gymnastics!)
I have had 7 squint corrections on my eyes and still have a squint!!
think thats it


----------



## Jonesey (Dec 30, 2010)

What a fantastic thread! 

I am Jonesey because I'm weird about putting my real name on the interwebs, Biscuit is my almost 11mth old dog. We lost our cat late last year.

Only one husband and I've still got him although he might make himself a widower when the next visa bill comes in (oops! but everything was on sale!). Two children, a daughter 13 and a son 8yrs. I'm a firehorse if you want to guess my age.

Born and raised in Canada although most of my extended family is in the UK. I like it that my kids have grandparents, aunts, uncles and cousins round them while they're growing up, we really missed out on that.

My last dog died almost 15yrs ago and the dogworld is different now (a good thing). Since finding this site I've learned so much!

Bananas are good for you! Good for a hangover too as they are chock full of potassium. TBH I really don't like them much, but I make awesome sour cream banana bread. I hate eggplants. They look like body snatcher pods and taste gross. I need an avatar.


----------



## samhx (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi,

I'm Sam and I'll be 21 in June and I'm from north west Cumbria.

Im about to graduate from university, studying Quantity Surveying and have a job which Ill start at the end of June! 

I've been with my OH for over 6 years and we recently got engaged on new years day  Will be getting married in 2014.

Recently moved out from parents house and into the new house we just bought. Always grew up with Border Collies, have a 2 year old Collie called Jed who I miss lots as hes still at home, but in a few weeks we'll be picking up 2 new kittens called Silver and Indie. 

Just recently joined to find out more about kittens, as we've never had any cats before


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

Well my name is Carla-Jade, im 29 years old. I live in Whitehaven (West Cumbria) and I love it here  

I own my house which looks over the sea & has en suite which I share it with the whippet(s) Willow & Bramble, Sprite the African Pygmy Hedgehog & the 3 hamsters- Cookie, Sugar & Spice. I also have some fish but sadly i lsot custody of those when my OH of 5 years dumped me a year ago last Valentines day 

Am as seems to be a theme, a loner without mates who was bullied at school & work  sadly I lost my job on comic relief day (nowt much to laugh at there thought) I have worked for a training company, a college & for the police force. 

Got to admit im a massive geek  im a trainee counsellor, i use sign language, have a masters degree in international business law, BA Hons marketing & business, have a teaching qualification, can do workplace health & safety assessments.... see i told you i was a book work :lol: 

hobbies are my pets, love to see my parents most days, i read a lot- epsecially about serial killers or true crimes, got into photography & adicted to tv/films as well as PF of course! 

wow thats loads about me! but think thats about it all!


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

ahahaha i love reading how many people HATE bananas  they are VILE!


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

bexy1989 said:


> ahahaha i love reading how many people HATE bananas  they are VILE!


Good lass


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2011)

Carla-Jade said:


> Well my name is Carla-Jade, im 29 years old. I live in Whitehaven (West Cumbria) and I love it here
> 
> I own my house which looks over the sea & has en suite which I share it with the whippet(s) Willow & Bramble, Sprite the African Pygmy Hedgehog & the 3 hamsters- Cookie, Sugar & Spice. I also have some fish but sadly i lsot custody of those when my OH of 5 years dumped me a year ago last Valentines day
> 
> ...


:nono: :lol: xxxxxxxx


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> :nono: :lol: xxxxxxxx


yeah but in the 'real' world! : xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

Carla-Jade said:


> yeah but in the 'real' world! : xxxxxxxxxxx


Dont need other people when youve got us!


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2011)

Carla-Jade said:


> yeah but in the 'real' world! : xxxxxxxxxxx


To hell with the real world :yikes: :lol: xxxxxx


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

JJAK said:


> Dont need other people when youve got us!


thats why i live here :tongue_smilie:


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> To hell with the real world :yikes: :lol: xxxxxx


i already have said to hell with it all!! :yikes: you better stay with me for the ride :lol: xxxx


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Tbh I'm the same. I don't like having irl mates because they expect things from you  Happier with family, OH and pets!


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2011)

Carla-Jade said:


> i already have said to hell with it all!! :yikes: you better stay with me for the ride :lol: xxxx


Who else would I witter rubbish too? Bumble doesn't type responses as quickly as you do xxxxxxxx


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

Having friends is brilliant, 

Until you dont do what they want, dont live up to their expectations, get walked all over, they decide your not 'important' enough, your 'not what they expected', when your 'a let down' cause you didnt say "how high" when they said "jump".....

Having friends is over rated,
Nothing like a good PF friend, who wont judge you, wont walk all over you and are always there with a laugh and a joke when your 'real' friends let you down!


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> Who else would I witter rubbish too? Bumble doesn't type responses as quickly as you do xxxxxxxx


:lol: but his replies have less typos due to nail length.... or dodgy keys :lol: xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2011)

Carla-Jade said:


> :lol: but his replies have less typos due to nail length.... or dodgy keys :lol: xxxxxxxxx


pmsl I've got used to it now - I can translate most of it :lol: 
xxxxxx


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi I'm sophie ,

I'm 15 years old and I have 1 dog called murphy , I also have a guinea pig called cocoa and 2 foster's called bubble and squeak. I have 2 chinese hamsters (rocky & clearance) and 1 rabbit (nelson)

I have no social skills with people whatsoever and I am very quiet , don't have many friends because I much prefer the company of animals 

I really want to be a vet or a dog behaviourist or dog groomer or anything animal related


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

My name is Jamie :blink: I am 32 years old

I live in Hertfordshire, but I'm originally from East Sussex (27 yrs) All my family and friends are still down in Sussex. However I have made loads of new friends up here as thats my favourite thing in the world....meeting new people 

I'm a Prisoner Custody Officer, based in court cells and on the prison vans. I deal with challenging and difficult individuals every single day. Some wanna fight and some wanna hurt themselves, it's my job to prevent both! :blink:

I am single with no children and I am lost 

I have 1 dog and 2 tarantulas. I used to have 44 tarantulas 

I love cake  and I like bananas!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2011)

Im Claire, Im 26... I live in west sussex and work currently as a decommissioning engineer, although am qualified as a electrical engineer and have dabbled in facilities management. I am also sponsored for my uni degree in elec engineering which I attend on day release at LSBU (graduate in July!)

I am seperated and due to divorce this year, I have a dog called buster who is nearly 5!


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

Jamie said:


> I am single with no children and I am lost [/COLOR]


Here you go my lovely, hope you become less lost soon


----------



## Gilly and Jess (Mar 12, 2011)

Jamie said:


> My name is Jamie :blink: I am 32 years old
> 
> I live in Hertfordshire, but I'm originally from East Sussex (27 yrs) All my family and friends are still down in Sussex. However I have made loads of new friends up here as thats my favourite thing in the world....meeting new people
> 
> ...


I'd have offered but since you've got spiders I'd spend half my time running away from you!  

Forgot to say I'm a rock chick who looooooooooooves motorbikes too, one of my favourite pastimes is sitting in the middle of a muddy beer tent listening to live music and drinking myself half to death at bike rallies!!


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

In answer to the thread question;

I am who I am. But, for the right price, I can be anyone you want me to be.


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

right my turn!! 

im Laura... 20... single and hating it!!! ... have a LOT of animals ... work at maidenhead aquatics ... was bullied from the age of 4 till 15 both mentally and physically  and now have issues with self body image, trusting people and confidence! im MEGA broody atm for some reason! oh and i have a really loud voice cant think of anything else to say!!!


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm John, 48, i know i know, you all thought i was only 21. Born and bred North Bucks, so i'm posh. Been married for 23 years (3 of them happily) 2 kids 21 and 14, and my best mate Bobbie. Tried leaving here but unable to, someone scuppering my plans, but glad i didn't go cos i would miss all you nutters. You all need someone like me who is sensible to bring pf'rs back down to earth :blink:


----------



## rob158 (Nov 7, 2009)

bullet said:


> I'm John, 48, i know i know, you all thought i was only 21.


I always thought you where 5  

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

rob158 said:


> I always thought you where 5
> 
> :lol::lol::lol:


Bugger! found out. I'm gunna write a strong letter to pf if i can find my crayons:001_smile:


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Happy Paws said:


> Hi I'm Carol, just turned 63, married 40 years, no children.
> We live on the egde of Birmingham nearer to Tamworth really.
> I was bullied at school as well, reasons 1, I've always been tall for my age.
> 2. I have dyslexia (you wouldn't believe how long it took me to go though the dictionary it find how to spell it) which didn't help.
> I'm not comfortable around people I have no real friends, I like animals much better.


You live near to me, Im in Mancetter, must meet up sometime and have a coffee


----------



## rob158 (Nov 7, 2009)

bullet said:


> Bugger! found out. I'm gunna write a strong letter to pf if i can find my crayons:001_smile:


Dont swear lil'un :nono:
:lol:


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

rob158 said:


> Dont swear lil'un :nono
> :lol:


:crazy::ciappa::lol:


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

I am Carol,36 and I live in Teesside. I have 2 teenage daughters, 16 and the other nearly 14. I slpit from the girls Dad nearly 2 years ago and have never regretted it.
I work as a carer and love my fur babies so much. Life is never quiet or boring in this house!! lol


----------



## rob158 (Nov 7, 2009)

bullet said:


> :crazy::ciappa::lol:


Im telling you mama


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Hi, I am Val.
Married for 45 years to the same man, it's a life sentence.
2 grown up kids.
No grandkids.
Daughter lives with her Partner. Why is it hardly anyone bothers to get married now? Not that I mind, saved us an expensive wedding.
Son is still home here with us, at 44. He is a little slow mentally, but can do most things & drives a car & works, but he'd never manage on his own. He's the older of the kids too.
I am not telling how old I am, but I am very old, a silver surfer, except I refuse to go grey gracefully. my hair is brown.


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

JJAK said:


> Having friends is brilliant,
> 
> *Until you dont do what they want, dont live up to their expectations, get walked all over, they decide your not 'important' enough, your 'not what they expected', when your 'a let down' cause you didnt say "how high" when they said "jump".....*
> 
> ...


People like this are not your friends...they are parasites on your life.


----------



## Jonesey (Dec 30, 2010)

catz4m8z said:


> My name is Sarah and I now have the theme tune to CSI stuck in my head..
> Ta very much..
> 
> "whooooooo are you.........whoop whoop..whoop whoop!!"


I'm sorry! But this has been bothering me, must be my OCDishness. It's 'who, who, who who'. Not one of my favourite Who tunes, but there you go. Hope you're not annoyed with me...:blush2:


----------



## Jonesey (Dec 30, 2010)

metaldog said:


> People like this are not your friends...they are parasites on your life.


That's so true. But there are good friends out there to be found - and I hope you find each other.

IRT all the bullied at school posts - I was bullied at as well. Finally when I was 16 I'd had enough and knocked the sh%t out of a girl that made fun of my cool boots. <-that I'd saved for and bought with my own money. No one at school ever bothered me again. And no one outside of school either, because I'd come right out with it and say 'do you want to fight me?' I truly believe that you have to stand up for yourself, most of those bullies are cowards that back down the instant they don't see fear on your face. I've told this to both my kids and don't have to worry about my son, with my daughter it's different as most of the bullying is verbal. Even so I help her with strategies on how to deal with bitchy girls.


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

I will add to mine and say I was born with my legs twisted inwards from the hips which can cause me to walk funny even though I'm now only slightly pidgion toed! and I live just outside bedford!


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2011)

Forgot to add, no kids and dont want any anytime soon! (Or in the forseeable..) and am pretty content in life generally! Currently job hunting as I am being made redundant in August, but am confident I will be ok. I am fiercly independant and have been looking after myself since i was 17! I am also a serial student... although I have worked full time since 17, I have also been studying part time since then too, and am due to finish my current degree soon!


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

Jonesey said:


> That's so true. But there are good friends out there to be found - and I hope you find each other.
> 
> IRT all the bullied at school posts - I was bullied at as well. Finally when I was 16 I'd had enough and knocked the sh%t out of a girl that made fun of my cool boots. <-that I'd saved for and bought with my own money. No one at school ever bothered me again. And no one outside of school either, because I'd come right out with it and say 'do you want to fight me?' I truly believe that you have to stand up for yourself, most of those bullies are cowards that back down the instant they don't see fear on your face. I've told this to both my kids and don't have to worry about my son, with my daughter it's different as most of the bullying is verbal. Even so I help her with strategies on how to deal with bitchy girls.


OHs little sister got bullied for over a year solid at school, they informed the school, went all down the proper channels. anywho, it was decided lorna and this other girl wouldnt have lessons together. One day lorna walked in and there, sat in the class was the bully....the teacher hadnt arrived yet so started on lorna (you have to bear in mind lorna is a complete weakling, she doesnt have an ounce of fat on her, isnt one for confrontation and is a general wimp....BUT whilst growing up OH taught her to punch properly....and thats the only thing she had going for her!)

so this girl was going on and on and on and on and on (you get my drift...!) So lorna just walked up to her and asked her what her problem was, when the girl replied "you" lorna punched her in the face, ruptured something in her eye broke her cheek bone and floored her....now lornas got a criminal record for GBH and had to change schools AHAHAHAHA


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

I am Julie, as you know just reached my half century, born and brought up in the Vale of Glamorgan on a pony stud farm, have grown up with animals all around me and yes I still have them all round me, 12 dogs, 1 rabbit, tank full of fish, ponies, 1 long-suffering husband, 2 daughters 19 & 21, mother also lives with us, have twin brothers and an older sister. Now live in the Rhondda Valleys but travel far and wide with the dogs. 

Dont work due to illness, but spend ALL of my time with the fur babes


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

I am Sally-ann,24 from Dartford in Kent.
I have two daughters, Jamie-Lee who is 6 and Lola who is 16 months. 
I own 5 cats,2 beardies, 2 corn snakes, 1 royal python, 1 scorpion, 1 ferret and a pony.
i walk dogs as a hobby, along with riding and teaching others to ride.
I drive, i like going out dancing, and to the cinema. 


would like to meet....... :lol:


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

This is a great thread!

My name is Natasha, I turned 40 this year 
I have been with my lovely OH for 5yrs & we live in Norfolk.
We have 2 cats, 2 dogs & 3 chickens
I work as a project planner for waste water construction sites (sewage ) which I enjoy although not as much as I enjoy being at home in our new house (we moved in Oct 2010) & LOVE our garden
No kids (never wanted them) 
I have a childish sense of humour, am a bit bossy & usually covered in mud!


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

my name is nikki 
im 26 
used to live in lovley weston super mare lol and now live in lovley burnham on sea lmfao 
i live with the oh and have been with him 8 years this august 
got one beautiful daughter named lexie who is 4
got one rabbit called frankee 4 chickens called maurice,fudge,moon and daisy
i love me horses and would love my own (hint hint)
wne to college for three years the first year doing btec in animal care and the other two years doing a national diploma in animal management 
and thats all realy lol


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> Hello, my name is Tanya and I am a PetForums addict .
> I'm a 21yr old female from a small village in North East Derbyshire.


oh my god I never realised you were my age  I thought you were like 40 or 50 :lol: :lol:

Some of you know my name , I am 20, 21 in just under 2 months. I live in Lancashire with my parents but I am saving up for a house so that I can move in with my OH when he graduates from university this year & gets a job as a primary school teacher.

I work full time in retail but I have a National Diploma in Animal Management and I am slowly training to be a dog groomer but have no intention of setting up a business any time soon - I want us to have our house and be financially stable before I take the plunge.

I want to get into showing Great Danes in future but also want a small dog for Agility, so I am currently researching possible breeds - 2 of my favourite 'smaller' breeds are the Manchester Terrier and the Japanese Spitz - both of which I think could do well 

My life revolves around Pet Forums and my many pets


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

my name is neal

im nearly 28

live in somerset (hate it round here)

originaly from dudley west mids

been with nikki 8 years

have my little princess who is 4 nearly 5

keep chickens 

have done fishing most of my life 

have had way to many cars 

like the simple things in life 

not botherd about the latest must have and brand names etc 

thats pretty much it what you see is what you 

if you dont like tuff


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello, really interesting thread.
I am in my 20s. Single.
Have just finished studying after quite a long time for something that is a very big part of me. Kind of lost without a deadline to get work in for! so will probably seek out another course somewhat soon.
I am a bit of a loner in the respect that clubbing, social scene isnt for me. Prefer a nice stroll with my beautiful dog or a quiet night in with a glass of rose.
Spring is my favourite season. I do like a nice fresh Banana! And am not so keen on being in lifts!
I like the theatre, tranquillity, cake!, very passionate about dogs in general, Psychology, TV (anything ranging from reality TV to real life crime, documentaries and Egyptology)


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> oh my god I never realised you were my age  I thought you were like 40 or 50 :lol: :lol:


Hahaha lol.... everyone does. I act it, but even worse.... I look it


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

hawksport said:


> You do not


You obviously need glasses my love  I don't have crows feet, I have ostrich feet


----------



## Jasper's Bloke (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm shy. :blushing:


----------



## clairesparky (Apr 6, 2011)

My name is Claire, I am 46 years old and work in a call centre for an estate agent, and only became an avid cat lover late in life, had my first cats at 26 years old and when I divorced at 30 became a true cat fanatic. Luckily my partner is worse than me, we have been together 6 years and now have 4 fur babies. I have no maternal instinct and never once wanted children, and now all my love goes to my four lovelies, oh yes and the OH. We lost my beloved Paris two years ago she was 9 years old and had a tumour, we also lost Elvis aged 2 years, last year and his sister Sophie has no only got three legs !!!

Tilly (6), Sophie (2 and half) Trevor and Summer (10 months) all get on really well and we are lucky to live in rural area.

Love all my cats and would love more!!!


----------



## iheartsonic (Jan 17, 2011)

Loved reading this 

I am Hayley, I'm 24 (25 next month) and I live in Thetford, Norfolk and have done for 6 years but I was brought up in Norwich. I have 2 little boys, Robert is 5 and Aaron is 3. We live with their daddy, my OH, Big Dave and we have 2 cats, Deaky (Deacon) and Benji and 2 gerbils, Sonic and Tails (Who are actually girls!)

I have the BEST, best friend in the world and I love him loads.

I am a volunteer at the Toy Library in my town and i love it but what I'd really like to do with myself is chuck all my efforts in to cake decorating (like Ace of Cakes style) 

Also, I like video games way more than most mums I know so I kinda do that alone, I love Sonic the Hedgehog and collect all kinds of things to do with him  I'm currently playing Resident Evil 1 and it's scaring me


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

- My name is Emma, but prefer to be called Emzii, I tend to only allow certain people to call me Emma  I am 20 years old and live in Leamington Spa, Warwickshire.

- I have a nearly 3 year old Labrador called Bailey, 2 Syrian Hamsters called Crystal and Domino and a tank of tropical fish.

- All throughout secondary school I was bullied because of my weight  and believe it or not, because I have curly hair. However, at that time I had many friends. At 16 I went to college and studied Media for two years, then proceeded to do a HND in Digital Film & Video. During these years I seemed to lose my friends . 

- In April 2010 I started realising that Media was not my true passion, and college was starting to depress me. In the May I dropped out, with nothing to fall back on. 

- I realise now that my true passion is animals, in particular dogs. I think I would really like to work with animals in some way, it's just finding my path which seems to be difficult as I am generally a shy person and have very little confidence in myself. 

- I love languages and like to travel, I also like taking photos and I also love to sing.

I think that's about it


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks everyone never thought I would get this many replys really interesting reading about you all.Suexx


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

suewhite said:


> Thanks everyone never thought I would get this many replys really interesting reading about you all.Suexx


its a great idea for a thread, im a bit nosy so love to hear more about all you lot who i talk to more than people i actually see here. its fascinating that some people are younger than i thought! i love reading this


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2011)

Hiya i am Kathryn, i am newly married (september) to dean, i have 2 boys aged 7 and 4 and dean has 3 boys aged 19,17 and 12, we only have 3 of the boys living with us, the other 2 live with there mum. 

We have a Cat Sasha, Rabbit Barney, bearded dragon George and fish. We would love a dog but husband wont let us. 

I work for a national newspaper and i love my job, although i have gone down to 2 days a week as cannot cope with the house, kids and work, so gives me more time at home etc. 

Have not had a great childhood, lost both my parents and a lot of my family but life for me is now the happiest it has ever been, I have got my family and things are looking very good for the future. 

I am opinionated and stubborn (Which you all ready know ) but most of all i am a loving, kind, caring person and treat people how i would like to be treated. 

Kath x


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Im Claire  Im 26 years old 

I live with my OH Barney who is a slight pain in the arse and is currently sulking with tooth ache  We have been together over 6 years I think.

We have 2 children. Megan is 4 and Tilly is 3 years old.

We have a cockatiel called Nermal who is 9 years old.

An Africa Grey who is 6 months old.

An Akita Called Cassie who is 4 years old.



We live in Nottinghamshire.

I work full time within a District Nursing Team. Ive recently changed bases so its all new.

I like drawing and painting when I have time.

Ive got a lovely family, im very close to my parents and sister. 

Im me, I dont always agree with people but I always try to be nice 


This thread has been a good read


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

Love this thread! 

I have a few likes on my description of me! Thanks guys....you like me!!


----------



## Vampyria (Dec 14, 2009)

I may as well join in 

I'm Maggie, 25 years old and spend equal time at my parent's house and OH's (plus family) house. I keep stick insects, currently I own 12_Peruphasma Schultei_, mostly made up of newly-moulted adult females. I expect eggs in the next few weeks  the eggs would be generation five now. I think a lot of you know that I am an avid fan of all things bug-like 

Aside from bugs, other pets include Locke the cat and Sadie, OH's family dog.

I studied Digital Animation at university several years ago, but sadly I haven't done much 3D since. I work with my OH, doing website design. I make things look pretty! I am very much a creative gal; I am happiest while drawing or digitally painting, although I don't do as much as I should. I write and play computer games from time to time, too.

I am a shy person and am often silent or quiet in a group of people or with people I do not know well. I don't go out and socialise much  I much prefer being in a quiet room tapping away at the keyboard with music on in the background. Pet Forums has made me much less shy on forums in general I have noticed, so thank you


----------



## blackdiamond (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm Sally, i'm 39 years old (40 this year eeek !), been with my OH for 9 years.
I am originally from Chester but have lived in Scotland for the past 21 years, we live in a wee village in the Highlands.
We have 5 Greyhounds & 2 horses.
My OH is a self emplyed HGV Driver & i do his accounts.
We don't have any children together & tbh not wanting any either. OH has been married before & has 2 sons, long story but he doesn't get to see them due to the mother !

We love our holidays abroad 

I had a great childhood, i have a younger brother (37 years old) & a younger sister (35 years old).
My mother lives 3 doors away from me, i lost my father in Jan 2002 at the age of 56, i still miss him so much.

I am an honest person, i speak my mind but i am nice.
Should anybody need help or a hand at anything i am always willing to help.

XxX


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

HELLO!

I'm Nicole, I'm 21 I live with my partner whom I met on World of Warcraft! My two daughters, Olivia and Hannah (4 years, and 10 months old). Two doggies Logan and Duke.

I have lived and studied in France, I have some qualifications and I'm a registered childminder, I am also in the process of becoming a foster carer for children. Um... MY life revolves around my dogs and my kids, I am currently on PF while planning activities for the next week, selling some things to make sure I have enough money for my daughter's fifth birthday next week.
I don't have any hobbies, don't have time for them!
Gosh I'm boring.


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

NicoleW said:


> HELLO!
> 
> I'm Nicole, I'm 21 I live with my partner whom I met on World of Warcraft! My two daughters, Olivia and Hannah (4 years, and 10 months old). Two doggies Logan and Duke.
> 
> ...


I love this for the fact you met your partner on WOW  Your not boring either


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm Nic and I'm 41. Married to my workaholic hubby who I love to bits but some days could happily throttle. We have three kids who are 15, 11 and 3 (boy, a girl & Monty my westie ).

Before kids I was a secretary, shorthand typist. I enjoyed my job right up until the moment I had my first child, then realised I couldn't give 100% to both and that something had to give. I gave up work 14 years ago to look after the kids and hubby, always said I'd go back when the kids were older but it never seemed to work out, hubby got promotions/long hours/travelling and it didn't sit well with us to have kids then leave them with someone else, although the money would have come in handy 

Did lots of volunteering stuff with the kids schools/playgroups when they were smaller to keep myself sane. We have a holiday cottage in west wales that we use during the winter and rent out to holidaymakers during the summer season which I do the changeover day for, the plan is to retire there, if I can ever get hubby to retire  Recently, bought an "ugly house" and I'm in the process of doing major renovations on it, the plan for the ugly house is to rent it out although I'm half fancying to live there myself although its smaller than the house I'm in now, cost wise it would be sensible for us.

Rugby is a huge part of my life, everything gets organised around the rugby fixture lists even our wedding got rearranged to avoid a rugby match so hubby could go the next day , I play the odd game of tennis as well :

Although I do appreciate sampling the nicer things in life, family holidays, city breaks and nice restaurant meals out. I get huge satisfaction from the simple things in life, eating a homecooked meal together at the table, laughing about the day we've had, watching a film/tv programme together, taking Monty for walks around where we live, ice-cream and cheese (in fact most dairy products )


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Reading through all your posts, I must be the oldest person on here!?:eek6::001_unsure::laugh:


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Valanita said:


> Reading through all your posts, I must be the oldest person on here!?:eek6::001_unsure::laugh:


Maybe...maybe not...


----------



## ddb2 (Oct 17, 2010)

Is it too late to join in??
I'm Mandy and writing this in the dark as it's late and OH is asleep (insomnia has a lot to answer for!!) 
Been married for 21 yrs in total but had 3 husbands during that time
Been with Oh for nearly 2 yrs met on POF dating site  
Have 3 children 17, 19 & 24 and 4 nearly step children 8, 11, 17 & 20 (none living with us)
Christmas was manic as had them ALL at the same time 
Recently had to give up my job (today) as a Pharmacy dispenser due to body falling apart on me!!
Our lives consist of socialisation classes and training and soon to be shows as well (hopefully)
We have Charlie who is a Lab/retriever and Red who is a Dogue de Bordeaux and a big softie

I dont like eating Bananas in their natural form as i dont like the texture however i do like banana cake,Banana milkshakes, Banana icecream and Banoffee pie so gonna have to stay Mutual on this one i think.....

now i'm gonna try for some sleep......so night all, or good morning whichever the case may be....


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

as jamie said thank you to all the people that have put likes on my post :001_smile:


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

NicoleW said:


> HELLO!
> 
> I'm Nicole, I'm 21 I live with my partner whom I met on World of Warcraft! My two daughters, Olivia and Hannah (4 years, and 10 months old). Two doggies Logan and Duke.
> 
> ...


My oldest sis met her partner on WoW, they've just had their second baby and got engaged  He moved all the way up from Stoke not long after they met


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

Scene as we can add to it....heres some random facts....

I met my OH on 'myspace' (which was like the 'in thing' before facebook came around!) 
Iv got 3 brothers....all of whom hate animals. 
Im the only one in the family who cant play an instrument. 
Iv got no ligamenty thingys in my left big toe meaning i have to 'snap' it to bend it. 
ERM, i fell in a ditch a few years ago and broke my elbow. 
Iv broken all 8 fingers and 2 thumbs at some point in my life! 
Im not maternal in any way shape or form, but if i ever had a daughter i want to call her "Hadley" 
Erm....and giraffes are the only animal on earth to be born with horns


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

i didnt realise how many nikkis/nichola and nics there are on here lol i thought i was the only one


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

I didn't realise how many goths/emos there were, especially after looking at the piccie thread. Not judging ofcourse, I was a goth until I couldn't afford the make up/clothes anymore  Only remaning signs are the music taste and dying my hair black. I also dated and emo when I was 15 but I don't like to talk about that....


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

nikki2009 said:


> i didnt realise how many nikkis/nichola and nics there are on here lol i thought i was the only one[/QUOTE
> 
> you are one in a million there will never be another one like you


----------



## Heather78 (Mar 12, 2011)

Hiya, my name's Heather, 33 next month 
I've been married to my great hubby for two years in June. Second marriage, first hubby was a (fill in the blank) was married to him for just about 10 years or so, not living with him for the last 3. Met Wayne on POF, spoke on there one night, met up the next day, moved in together 4 months after and got married a year later 
I have two children, daughter 12 and son 8, and two step children, Stepson 8 and stepdaughter 4.
I was diagnosed with cervical cancer the January before we got married and had a radical hysterectomy in the March. Buggered up our chance of having a baby together like we wanted to but we decided that 4 between us was enough lol, especially now with Seren aswell 
I spend most nights playing online with my gaming buddies, we play MOH, COD, Kingpin just to mention a few. Think that's about it, anyone want to know anything else, feel free to ask, may not get an answer but ask away lol


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

you are one in a million there will never be another one like you[/QUOTE]

what are you after


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

i'm annoying.

all you need to know


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

bigdaddy said:


> nikki2009 said:
> 
> 
> > i didnt realise how many nikkis/nichola and nics there are on here lol i thought i was the only one[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Doolally (Oct 12, 2010)

Pah, just sat here and read them all so I guess it's only fair you know who I am :blink:

I'm Megan, I'm 25 and live with my 2 Selkirk Rex cats. I've got a beautiful moggy who lives with my mum, and a JRT who my mum has during the week when I'm at work and I have at the weekends. I've also got an ickle ayrab pony who i've had for 11years and adore 
I'm a registered Veterinary Nurse, and currently studying for the COAPE diploma in behaviour and training, when I qualify in the summer I'm hoping to offer behaviour consulations at work...I'm here mainly to read the behaviour threads to learn more....but it's easy to procrastinate and get distracted


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

lovly thread


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Im Sinead (but call me Sid), im 20 & from ipswich, lived here all my life. Studied animal management at otley college for 2 years, and now I work in me local chippy, not everyones cup of tea but i like it. Engaged to my OH of 4 years & have 3 siberian huskies, Kira, Grey and Keyusha, and a bunch of reptiles. 

Only work part time, so brassic normally, but it means I can spend more time with the doggets :001_wub:


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi everyone *waves*

I'm Claire, aged somewhere between 25 and 30  I'm a kiwi girl, moved to the UK in Dec 2009 and going back home this Christmas (thanks British Home Office  ). Oh and I work in Education. I've got an 8 month old Westie called McKenzie and my 6 year old cat Tala currently lives with my mum back in NZ. ETA I live in South Bucks and think I actually have arachnophobia. Oh and I spent 3 weeks last August working at a wildlife sanctuary/hospital in Africa, best experience of my life. I think that's all.


----------



## CanIgoHome (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm Paula I'm 32 live with my OH have 3 cat lots of fish and 6 Hamsters I do have a job can not tell you for my safely 
no kids 
love cats and soft furry things I have 2 cars oh has 3 cars  
I collect anythings to do with cats soft cats china cats 

and I'm mad :lol:


----------



## corrine3 (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm Corrine, 25 years old (\azsssssssssw - Glen's contribution) I live in Ayrshire with my partner of 5 years and 2 gorgeous dogs, Glen and Milly. I'm a primary teacher and in my spare time I love walking the dogs, meeting up with friends and spending time with my family. I also run a few times a week and i'm doing the Great North Run in September


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm Chinquary (I feel weird putting my actual name!) I am 22 and live with my OH of nearly 3 years. We have a cat called Timber and two gerbils Brom and Valek. We did have a group of Robo hamsters but we lost our last one earlier this month. Last winter I lost my beautiful cat Tails, who I got for my 8th birthday. She was my best friend and I still miss her terribly (I'm welling up just writing that).
I grew up on a farm in Buckinghamshire (Laceys&#039; Family Farm | Fresh Guernsey milk delivered direct to your door) so I feel all posh and I hate hate hate living in Coventry. As soon as I've finished studying, I am out of here. 
I am graduated last year with a BSc in Psychology, and I am now studying for an MSc in Forensic Psychology part time while working part time in Ikea. I volunteer in a Prison and on a young offenders panel with the overall aim of working with Young Offenders, but I don't actually think that's what I want to do with my life. I don't know at the moment. I quite like all the charity work Ikea do, I may somehow get involved with that. I don't know.
In my spare time I make crafty things. Click on the Deviant Art link in my signature to see my works. I can make things on commission if you like anything. =] I also love playing computer games and reading fantasy novels. I am trying to learn the bass at the moment but it's taken a back seat to everything else I have to do!

I think that's about it really. =]


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm Linzi, 23, engaged to my OH of 4 years. Live with him, bramble and rabbit. I like in Berkshire. I work full time as an estate agent.boo hiss!! 

My partner is a farmer and we're both animal lovers.


----------



## Erzs (Apr 11, 2011)

I feel like I should be standing up and stating I'm an alcoholic...but I'm not, so:

I'm Sarah. I'm a student, and I'm 23 but often mistaken for still being a teen. Which is a bonus when I get in places cheap, but not so much when I'm asked for ID when buying 18 rated games! 

Which brings me onto my hobbies. I spend a lot of time playing video games, reading, writing, listening to music (rock is my genre of choice!), and of course spending time with, or tidying up after, my animals.

I have 3 cats, 6 axolotls, 5 fish, 1 hamster, and new to the family is Professor Higgins (the rabbit who is in my avatar with me).

I'm enjoying my time on PF speaking with people who consider animals as more than just something cute to look at and soon grow bored of. 

See you around the forums.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm Beckie. Im 29, 30 in 2 days Time I have three children and a husband and have been married 8 years this august but I have been with him since I was 16 (had split up a couple of times b4 we got married but realised we were meant to be together afterall) I have 3 dogs, 2 cats, 2 rabbits, 2 gerbils, A hamster and recently have rescued 4 rats. When Im not walking the dogs, doing housework, looking after the kids, talking to you lot on here and actually manage to sqeeze a bit of me time in I like to read (mainly true life crime but like horror/fantasy stories like Coldheart Canyon by Clive Barker. Also love Jackie Collins but have now read all her books) I love films. Animal films are my favorite but Also love comedy and horror. I enjoy eating out, going to the cinema, Love cardmaking although not doing this much at the mo as just started a new hobby in jewellery making which I love doing also. What makes me happiest in life is seeing my children & pets happy & enjoying themselves. What makes me sad is when my son said said recently I should join the gym because my bum looks big in my jeans:cryin:


----------



## xhuskyloverx (May 5, 2010)

Must of missed this thread the first time round 

I'm daisie, yeah i know spelt oddly, blame mum for that one,  i'm 19 and am in my last couple of months of college doing animal management. Not too sure what i'm doing after that, would like to set up my own dog walking business and has been something i've been looking in to. 

I've got lots of pets, all listed in my sig so i'm not going to list them all again lol. I work in a pet shop on a saturday which i enjoy (most of the time). In my spare time i like taking the dogs out for long walks and exploring the woods. Also love doing a bit of training with them and taking bella to her obedience classes. I also go to agility training, although not with my dogs, i run 2 of the trainers collies. which brings me on to saying, i am totally border collie mad and hope to have one of my own in the not too distant future 

Another person who was bullied though and don't have many friends, well not anymore since leaving school really. But i try not to let it bother me too much, i've got bella who is my best friend


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

Ill re do mine, i felt mean getting rid of it  

Im jenna, 20...21 in november & having a big moulin rouge themed party. 
I live in nottingham with my OH & my two beautiful doggies. 
Im addicted to things like 'true blood' & 'being human' (NOT twilight!)...although im actually terrified of vampires. My fave colour is proberbly blue, im not a girly girl in the slightest. I used to ride horses (badly!) and evented quite abit. I tend to keep EVERYTHING as i may need it in 15 years time :001_tt2: Im allergic to lavender and opium...so a poppy seed bagle can make me blow up like a babboons a*se!

Im quite childish and have a weird sence of humor. Iv recently taken up dancing...and have found out that im amazingly accident prone. I preferr silver jewellry. I basically live in pjs & slippers once i get through my front door...and i drink enough tea & hot chocolate to Re-sink the titanic!


----------



## chianya (Feb 22, 2010)

oh and also im from ipswich and Im allergic to being pregnant lol


----------



## woofwoo (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm Mandy live in Stafford , 39 yrs old but hit the big 40 in June. Have been married for 18 yrs , have no children. I have three brothers who all live local but dont really see much of them. I work full time in logistics and have worked at the same place for 23 yrs  We used to own black and tan short haired german shepherd called Sasha which we owned from 12 weeks old. We sadly lost her at the age of 13  She was our first pet when we got our first home , about 19 yrs ago now. We now own Boo and Willow , white long haired german shepherds. Boo is 6yrs old and Willow is 5 yrs old. They have the same parents so are brother and sister just a year apart. They are brilliant company and if it were practical I would love another


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi I'm new here!

I'm Nicky, 21, I'm a student nurse, qualifying in September this year :/ 

I have a 16 (almost 17) year female tabby cat, a 13 year old female pedigree Yorkshire terrier (used to have 2 but my beautiful boy died on valentines day last year), 2 guinea pigs who are only a few months old, 2 call ducks who are coming up for a year old, 2 chickens approx. same age as the ducks and an African Pygmy Hedgehog.

When I have finished my nursing course I will be saving the pennies to get a mortgage with my boyfriend as we both currently live between my parents and his parents and as many people have said on here it's difficult to rent somewhere when you have animals! So we need to get on the property ladder!


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm Claire and I'm 27 (I'll be 28 in a few weeks time ) 
I live in a small village right inbetween Cambs and Herts and have been here all my life.
I'm single with no children but would love to find a nice guy to be with....where are they all?!!

I wasn't bullied as a child but I ended up in a violent relationship when I was just 16 and didn't get out until I was 24  
I love the following quote "To have survived and survived well is revenge enough for me" that's how I feel 

I have 14 pets and 3 lovely siblings plus the most amazing mum in the world. I've just booked her a surprise weekend away for her bday next month (hers is 3 days after mine) and I'm hoping she'll be happy!

I have a 'bucket list'.....sad to some people I know but I love completing things from my list and hope to cross them all off in my lifetime. I have 150 things on my list right now.

I like piercings and tattoos but not too many. I have 3 tattoos but I've been tattooed 4 times, one was a cover up. They are on my ankle, wrist and foot.

I'm currently on a vlcd (very low calorie diet) one of those shakes/soups/bars diets and it's going sooooo well.
I cant eat with a matching knife and fork, I'm scared of clowns and oompa loompas freak me the hell out!
I love horror movies and going to gigs where I can jump and dance around like a total wally and not feel self-conscious.
I cant pronounce the word 'ambulance', I'm a vegetarian and I like bananas 

Oh and I get told I look like that 'supernanny' from the telly. I think it's mostly coz I have dark hair and black rimmed glasses like she does!

x


----------



## tjk (Sep 1, 2010)

great thread 
im toni im 25, i have 5 kids 1 girl 4 boys, youngest son is disabled so i dont work but would like to work with children or animals once he starts special school.
i lived in hackney till i was 11 then moved to essex would love to live in the country, dream would be to live in ireland. i have two shih tzus maggie and bouncer and a cat kira who i love to bits.
im very much a loner and only have two freinds :cryin: also have depression and pannick attacks i feel my best when walking the dogs 
i love eating watching movies all types of music and reading also like to do cross stiching drawing and card making 
wanted a choc lab since i was 16 hope to get one for my 30th 

oh i love bananas too great in a sarnie 

eta: im scared of spiders and the dark


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Keep updating this people hahahaha


----------



## kirk68 (Apr 19, 2011)

Just seen this thread and read right through it so it seems a bit rude not to say something.

My name's Kevin (call me Kev or suffer the consequences), I'm 43 next month:cryin: and I live in a rented 2 bed terraced house with Glenn my other half in Stanley, Co. Durham.

I live for my pets, everything else gets to fight for second place in my affections

I'm a professional carer but am between jobs at the moment due to a complete ***k up on the applications front.

We have 2 whippets, Blue and Jess; 3 cats, Charlie, Ziggie and Frosty, 8 Rabbits and a blue factor red rump parakeet (at least that's what I was told when we gave her a home)

If there's anything else anyone wants to know, just ask.


----------



## johnmuldoon (Sep 7, 2010)

Well joined on here last year after getting a lunatic of an Akita (who has cost me two tyres so far )

From Belfast, 30, and only have the one pup at the minute but thinking of a second to keep him company.

Work in resource planning and im a car nut 

Not much else too say other than some of the info I've found on here has been invaluable!!

Oh and im off work for a week....all weeeeek long. :tongue_smilie:


----------



## Danielle F (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm Danielle and i'm 23  I was born on Valentines Day.

I live with my dad and my 2 younger brothers in Wolverhampton. I have been with my OH for 5 years this year (crazzzyyy, seeing as I always thought I wasn't a relationship kinda girl lol) I have 2 cats, Tess and Pixel and a german shepherd dog, Max 

I'm currently torturing myself and i'm studying for my PGCE in Literacy...I only have one month left  and I will be a qualified English teacher.


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm Ellie, I'm 25. I live in the north west. Im in a long term long distance relationship. My partner lives in the south east. I'm a medical student, finish this year (YEY!!!).  OH is a carer. I live with my parents and sibling. I don't have any children (will be working on that next year or so hopefully ) I have my guinea pig Herb and my new kitty Luna will be moving in in a few weeks 

Not much else I can say apart from Im really enjoying being a member of the forum xxx


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm Cara. I'm a 19 year old student, currently studying animal care. I live with my mum near Okehampton, Devon. I've got a 22 year old boyfriend who I've been with for 3 years. I don't have any human children, but I have few furry children. My own pets are my 4 female rats, while the family pets are the horse and the cat.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

How did i miss this !! 

I'm 29, have been with my hubs since i was 16 we have two children 10 and 3, one of each. I studied health studies and was going to uni to train to be a midwife when i found out i was pregnant  so thats on hold for now. I work two days a week around my hubs job so there is always one of us around for the kids and dogs  We have two dogs who are in my signature below. I have a great group of friends who i have been friends with since i was 14 and they are who i met hubs through so there mutual friends which is great. I'm one of 6 children my mum had 5 girls and one very girlie boy on the end :lol: I got married in Las Vegas 4 years ago


----------



## Emmy333 (Oct 25, 2010)

HI, I'm Emma
I'm 17 and a childcare student, I hope to go to uni to become an SEN teacher. I have one Dog, Doo, who is everything to me, I have always grown up around animals and would love to live on a farm, but I HATE early mornings. bluergh. 
I don't post here very often, but I do linger most days, reading threads and learning new things.


----------



## braemarblue (Apr 20, 2011)

Hi. names alex and pretty new member on here. 47. work offshore a lot and far away places. offshore just now. married to ang. always loved dogs and when got together with mrs she had 2 king charles spaniels. brother and sister. god knows why cause she could hardly breath as asmhatic ?? (i cant spell either!) and allergic to their kind of coat but she loved them to bits. anyway, once our spaniels sadly passed on we went on mission to get dogs that suited her allergies. so were told about kerry blue terriers and have never looked back since.got one of 10 and got a new pup last year.just think they are great dogs (though can be stubborn and not for every one) and need constant grooming, but we love them and typically terrier like and family loyal like you would not believe. not a lot of them around where we are so i am always looking to meet or converse with owners, or dog folk in general hence why i am on here.
going home this weekend as been away for 4 weeks and cant wait to see the family and the gruesome twosome who no doubt will look like sheep and i will be grooming for hours for sure.
thats about it and well done to all who posted on here. really good thread and big up to original poster for good idea.


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

hi im lisa  im 35 been with my oh anthony 17 years hes a workaholic an also my best freind :001_wub: we have 3 children 2 girls an 1 boy aged 12 6 an 3 im a care manager but im at home at the moment with my youngest child . we rent out a couple of houses an we allow pets lol im a little nutty an loud  i live in liverpool scouse an proud an love this thread. i have a cat called sulley whos a little nutty so fits right in


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

suewhite said:


> See I"ve learnt something thought you were a male


"Metaldog is a girl"  Being of an unconventional disposition myself, I heart girls who break the mould!


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm Phoebe, (Named after Phoebe on Friends.  ) and I'm 13 in october!  I live with the best Mum in the world and my lovely, if not, slightly obese, cat Daisy. 
I also have 2 pet birds called Charlie & Lola.

My hobbies are photography, geography, animals & graphics. 

Thanks for listening! :lol:


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Im Rozlyn , im 45 and ive been with my partner Steve (he's 49) for 18 years .... neither of us want to get married , though we did get engaged 15 years ago just to keep my Daughter happy , lol
We have three border collies , Toffee (3) , Teddy (4) and Gypsy (2) and we all live in a small village near Chester

As I just mentioned I have a Daughter (from a former marriage) and two gorgeous Grandchildren , they live in Scotland now with her Fiance , but they visit as often as they can

I have one friend that ive known since I was 9 years old 
we used to live 3 doors away from each other when we were kids , but now we've both moved back to the village we grew up in and live 10 doors away from each other :thumbup:

Im sociophobic so I dont go anywhere where I know people will be if I can help it 

I was bullied at school until I lost it and picked a fight with the nastiest girl in the school , after that I was left alone , lol

Steve likes bananas , but I prefer white seedless grapes


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

pheebus said:


> I'm Phoebe, (Named after Phoebe on Friends.  ) and I'm 13 in october!  I live with the best Mum in the world and my lovely, if not, slightly obese, cat Daisy.
> I also have 2 pet birds called Charlie & Lola.
> 
> My hobbies are photography, geography, animals & graphics.
> ...


When you said you were named after Pheobe in friends.... you made me feel old as I think Friends was only yesterday!!


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> When you said you were named after Pheobe in friends.... you made me feel old as I think Friends was only yesterday!!


Welcome to the rest of your life Charley. 

Glad you could join us.

ROFL.

Pretty soon (in your head anyway) you'll be surprised to meet people who ask you "Who is Simon Cowell? I've never heard of him?"


----------



## jayne5364 (Oct 21, 2009)

Hi everyone. My names Jayne (pretty obvious lol) and I'm 47. Married to Richard for 3 and a half years, been together 10 years. He's my 3rd and deffo last husband. 4 kids age 28, 27,25 and 20. 3 grandkids age 6, 4, 4 months and newest one due next week.
I work 3 nightshifts a week shelf filling, very boring but it leaves me loads of time to see the little ones who stay over often. 
Until recently I had 4 cats but my old girl was PTS last year 1 week before she was 20. 2 tabbies age 15 and a little white cat age 10. Always had dogs too. My great dane was so very close to eldest daughter and went to live with her when she moved out. Sadly died with bone cancer age 8, 3 years ago. Scruff is a JR.yorkie cross, full of beans age 7. He decided he wanted to live with youngest daughter when she moved out  was her dog really. I missed him so much, a bit lost without a dog in my life so I got my lovely Anya 3 weeks ago. GSD bith age 18 months. She's staying with me, don't care what the kids say.
My oldest son had testicular cancer 2 years ago, terrible time for all of us as my Mum was also dying at the time. I really struggled through some very dark days. These days, Mum is at peace now and out of pain, eldest son is in remission, life is good and I'm enjoying it to the full. 

And...big bragg. I'm a typical lazy slob, or was until I got Anya. 4 stone overweight but lots of lovely walks with my girl plus all the sweeping and hoovering I have to do now I have lost 10lb in 3 weeks. So I can say getting her has been good for me.

O and I talk too much.


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi everyone :001_smile: I'm Sally, am 26 and live in Lincolnshire. Live on my own at the moment but have a boyfriend who have been dating for about 7 months now. Met at work. We both work for a large transport company and had been emailing each other for a little while before he asked me out. Me being dumb I just thought he was being friendly so when he asked me out was a very pleasant surprise. he has three great kids who I love spending time with but dont plan to have any of my own.

Have 8 pets at that I live with and my cat who lives with my parents (all listed in sig). When I was growing up wasn't allowed too many pets and was always told that when I got a place of my own I could get whatever I wanted....so I did!

Am studying part time with the Open University for a degree in computing. Have hopefully another year and a half to go before get my degree.

Love spending time listening to music and going to gigs. Am obsessed with Morrissey, Manics and Oasis especially. Wish could go to the Leeds festival this year but cant afford it.

So thats me....any questions? :lol:


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> When you said you were named after Pheobe in friends.... you made me feel old as I think Friends was only yesterday!!


Same! 



Mese said:


> *Im Rozlyn* , im 45 and ive been with my partner Steve (he's 49) for 18 years .... neither of us want to get married , though we did get engaged 15 years ago just to keep my Daughter happy , lol
> We have three border collies , Toffee (3) , Teddy (4) and Gypsy (2) and we all live in a small village near Chester
> 
> As I just mentioned I have a Daughter (from a former marriage) and two gorgeous Grandchildren , they live in Scotland now with her Fiance , but they visit as often as they can
> ...


Can I have your name please  its super cool


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Mese said:


> Im Rozlyn , im 45 and ive been with my partner Steve (he's 49) for 18 years .... neither of us want to get married , though we did get engaged 15 years ago just to keep my Daughter happy , lol
> We have three border collies , Toffee (3) , Teddy (4) and Gypsy (2) and we all live in a small village near Chester
> 
> As I just mentioned I have a Daughter (from a former marriage) and two gorgeous Grandchildren , they live in Scotland now with her Fiance , but they visit as often as they can
> ...


oh another member near me , im from a town not so far away from chester


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Well hello everyone.. 
Im Zoe and im an alcoholic... 
Not really but im 32  
I have 2 gorgeous girlys (13 & 15) and a stepson whos 22 whos made me a gorgeous granny of 3 
Oh and cant forget the footy mad OH 
I work for a parcel delivery firm and yeah its ok 
You all know about my Jack.. i waffle about him way too much :lol:
I used to be a party animal but now the kids are older im much happier with a movie night and a few beers (me not the kids) but i can still party like the best of them when pushed


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

My names Catherine, though most call me Cat, I'm 23 years old and live in Nottingham! I'm in my second year at uni studying Zoo Biology, my aspiration is to work abroad in wildlife conservation but will first have to combat my social anxiety, a huge limiting factor in my life. I love exotic species (which is why I'm studying zoo biology) primates and reptiles particularly!  

I love old music (The Smiths, The Damned, Kate Bush, Madness, Adam and the Ants, The Cure, The Pretty Things, The Sweet etc) 

old films (The Fearless Vampire Killers, The House that Dripped Blood, American werewolf in London/Paris, Whatever Happened to Baby Jane, The Nanny etc)

Old Comedies (Red Dwarf, Absolutely Fabulous, The League of Gentlemen, Bottom, The Young Ones, The Comic Strip Presents..., Are You Being Served? etc)

I like a lot of fairly old stuff 

My favourite activity is photography!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Gratch said:


> I'm starting to sense a trend here! Alot of loners that were bullied in school and alot of us don't have kids! Hugs to all, I think. *hugs*


Sorry to buck the trend 

I'm Sophie, 41 and married.
My immediate family is made up of Me, my OH, my step daughter age 25 (she's just bought a house with her boyfriend), our eldest girl 20, our son 17, my niece 16 and our youngest daughter 15 and the 2 dogs 
I've lived in the same area in hampshire for 34 years - my in laws live just down the road, my parents are about a 30 minute drive away, my brother is in Australia and sadly my sister passed away in 2001.
I'm a work place trainer for a bank and have a job share so only work 3 days a week  so spend most of my time with my family and best friend who I've known for 34 years 
I enjoy cooking for friends and they frequently invite themselves around with special requests on what they want me to cook 
I enjoy good company, good food and good music


----------

